# Cold Weather Bike Tights/Leggings



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been really happy with my padded Pearl Izumi bike shorts. Now that the weather is getting colder I'm looking for something similar to wear during the winter. I'm looking into what Peal has to offer, but just wondering if anyone has any recommnedations?

I was hoping to get something to wear over/under the padded Pearl Izumi bike shorts I have. So that I could wear the legggings when I jog as well. This isn't a deal breaker though.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

MEC Roubaix Tights (Men's) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

These have worked well for me. Down to about -20C with tights underneath.


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

Also, would you recommend buying tights with chamois/padding included or just wear my padded shorts underneath.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I use leg warmers until it gets into the low 40s, then I use some full-on winter tights (over my bibs) below that. I recommend getting some without the chamois, and use regular lycra under it.. that way, you can get multiple uses, before you have to wash them.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

DRILLINDK said:


> Also, would you recommend buying tights with chamois/padding included or just wear my padded shorts underneath.


Wear the shorts underneath....you need the extra protection in that area to prevent dick freeze.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

Leg warmers are great down to 30 for me. If the temps warm up, they can easily be taken off. Once winter sets in I reach for thermal bib tights. 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

Pearl Izumi makes some with chamois built in called elite. They are thermal and pretty warm. Im 6'1", 190 and wear a large in these (and an XL with every other bike shorts I have )


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

Ended up purchasing the PEARL IZUMI Men's AmFIB Tights. They are made out of a thicker material that should hold up well during falls, tears, etc. I'm planning on wearing my padded bike shorts underneath.

Tights


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I bought the same Pearl Izumi tights myself, took them out yesterday, comfortable although a littl tough to get on and off


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

beshannon said:


> I bought the same Pearl Izumi tights myself, took them out yesterday, comfortable although a littl tough to get on and off


Yep, almost feel like a thinner wetsuit.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I bought a pair of Novara Tempest Bike Tights - Men's for $80 at REI.

My first ride with them started at 33 degrees and ended at 29 degrees and they performed amazingly well. They kept me warm for the entire 2-1/2 hour ride. I'm 6' 2" with a 35" inseam and although these claim to have a 30.5" inseam, they did go down to my ankles. Highly recommended.


----------



## chillin21 (May 15, 2010)

I have been using the same pair of Pearl Izumi Thermal Cycling Tights for some years now. I would highly recommend them. I also used them as liners for skiing/boarding. Don't get any with a chamois built in, since you have shorts you can wear underneath, and then you can use them comfortably for other sports.

I live in Colorado and wear them when the temp is anywhere below 45 degrees and down to 25 degrees, colder than that...stay at home!

I know you are asking about winter tights, but I would also recommend Performance Branded Ultra II Cycling shorts. They are very comfortable.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I got about 4 sets of underarmor winter weight tight thingys from work. I wear those all winter for running and for riding I just wear the diaper (padded butt shorts) under them.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't much like tights. I very much like my Novara (REI) Headwind pants. One of the best REI-brand clothing items I've bought.

Novara Headwind Bike Pants - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## The Highlander (Aug 7, 2011)

Just got these.. love them
Amazon.com: Canari TT Contoured Leg Wamers, Small, Black: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I wear shorts down to ~45 unless it is windy. I wear shorts with non-chamois tights (Louis Garneau nothing extravagant) down to the mid-low 30's and below there I wear tights w/ Chamois (Performance brand). I have long "pants" that I wear if it is snowing, raining or on blustery cold days.


----------



## Turtle01 (Sep 20, 2005)

OldManBike,

For the Novara Headwind pants, is the bottom of the leg able to go over a snow boot upper (I get cold feed easy)?

Thanks,
Dan (Turtle)


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Turtle01 said:


> OldManBike,
> 
> For the Novara Headwind pants, is the bottom of the leg able to go over a snow boot upper (I get cold feed easy)?


Can't say, haven't ever tried that. But I went and measured for you, and the diameter of the leg opening is ~5.5" with the ankle zips all the way closed. The ankle zips are 10". So I would think you could wear them over your snow boots; depending on how big the uppers were, maybe you'd have to leave the ankle zips partway up. Hope that helps.

(And its REI, so you could try them and if they don't work for you, return them.)


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

If you're not using merino wool you're doing it wrong, nothing other than merino should be considered for tights/baselayer. Icebreaker is my favorite brand for performance merino, I think its the softest and best fit for clothing (Fits brand is softer but they only make socks at the moment). This is what I use- Bodyfit 260 Legless - Icebreaker (US)


----------



## leaftye (Dec 27, 2007)

Merino is nice for tops where you sweat a lot and can easily smell your own funk, but synthetics are fine for the lower body. If smell doesn't matter, then it doesn't matter much.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

leaftye said:


> Merino is nice for tops where you sweat a lot and can easily smell your own funk, but synthetics are fine for the lower body. If smell doesn't matter, then it doesn't matter much.


Totally wrong. First off smell does matter. Over time you won't be able to wash stink out of synthetics, they start to permanently carry the smell and it gets BAD. Unless you're not using your leggings for more than a season or two then it is a factor, Im sure many others who have used synthetics over a sustained period of time know what Im talking about. All that bacteria synthetics hold on to is pretty gross too, something you don't have to worry about with the naturally anti-microbial merino. Secondly merino is temperature regulating, meaning warm in cool weather and cool in warm weather, synthetic can't do that. A merino piece in the same weight as a synthetic can be used in a wider range of temperatures. Merino wicks moisture away while its still in the vapor form while synthetics can't, meaning you stay dry and don't get that clammy feeling, that one aspect alone makes merino worth it. And finally merino is just more durable than synthetics, over time merino ends up costing you less money as you get many more uses out of it.


----------



## leaftye (Dec 27, 2007)

SDKmann said:


> Totally wrong. First off smell does matter. Over time you won't be able to wash stink out of synthetics, they start to permanently carry the smell and it gets BAD. Unless you're not using your leggings for more than a season or two then it is a factor, Im sure many others who have used synthetics over a sustained period of time know what Im talking about. All that bacteria synthetics hold on to is pretty gross too, something you don't have to worry about with the naturally anti-microbial merino. Secondly merino is temperature regulating, meaning warm in cool weather and cool in warm weather, synthetic can't do that. A merino piece in the same weight as a synthetic can be used in a wider range of temperatures. Merino wicks moisture away while its still in the vapor form while synthetics can't, meaning you stay dry and don't get that clammy feeling, that one aspect alone makes merino worth it. And finally merino is just more durable than synthetics, over time merino ends up costing you less money as you get many more uses out of it.


Dude, smell doesn't matter if you can't smell it. Well, unless you're trying to smell pretty for your bros.

Temperature regulation of merino wool works until it's saturated. Wicking like a synthetic while also the core to get soaked is what provides that temperature regulation, and once soaked, that benefit is gone. That's fine if you're doing short rides, and not touring. It's something that definitely needs more thought on longer rides. And no, merino is definitely not more durable.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

leaftye said:


> Dude, smell doesn't matter if you can't smell it. Well, unless you're trying to smell pretty for your bros.
> 
> Temperature regulation of merino wool works until it's saturated. Wicking like a synthetic while also the core to get soaked is what provides that temperature regulation, and once soaked, that benefit is gone. That's fine if you're doing short rides, and not touring. It's something that definitely needs more thought on longer rides. And no, merino is definitely not more durable.


Well I won't argue with you since you have your mind made up, and but in terms of smell it varies from person to person, my last pair of synthetics was the only pair that I was using and after a years worth of use I couldn't keep them in my drawer because the stink that wouldn't wash out filled up the room. And I will say that there is a reason that all the large outdoor manufacturers are starting to phase out their synthetic lines in favor of a merino line.


----------



## leaftye (Dec 27, 2007)

SDKmann said:


> Well I won't argue with you since you have your mind made up, and but in terms of smell it varies from person to person, my last pair of synthetics was the only pair that I was using and after a years worth of use I couldn't keep them in my drawer because the stink that wouldn't wash out filled up the room. And I will say that there is a reason that all the large outdoor manufacturers are starting to phase out their synthetic lines in favor of a merino line.


That still jives with what I'm saying. If you smell your leggings, then by all means replace them. If you can't wash the smell out of your synthetics, by all means replace them. Personally, I don't smell my synthetic bottoms, and they pass the sniff test after washing, so there's no point in my replacing them for short trips. So yeah, it depends on the person or persons smelling it. I will note that I'm phasing out my polyester backpacking shirts because I can't stand the smell after hiking in them for just a few hours, which is a big problem if I'm several days away from laundered clothing. It should be noted that nylon doesn't stink nearly so much as polyester.

I have a differing opinion, or rather, an additional reason for why they're switching. The Starter and Champion brands at Target and Walmart, respectively, aren't worth fighting. The quality is close, and the price difference is huge. There's also the matter of how it's easy for most synthetic materials to be acquired, even by someone willing to sew their own gear. I've looked hard for merino wool fabrics, but it's nigh impossible to find and buy in small quantities. Backpackinglight is a prime example. They had a line on a very thin merino wool fabric, and even though customers constantly experienced rapid wear under their shoulder straps, the reason gear made with that fabric disappeared is because they could no longer acquire that fabric. So for the companies that can get the fabric they need, they can charge very high prices for their apparel.


----------



## parkyrides (Dec 19, 2010)

a. I have recently tried PEARL IZUMI Men's AmFIB Tight Bibs with a light weight padded bike shorts in 30 degree temps and were toasty warm! Bibs keep the back nice and warm and no drafts. ++ Got them on Amazon for $75

b. Was using PEARL IZUMI Elite mens winter pants w/ chamois, but got to drafty.


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been very happy with my AmFib tights so far. The do keep me warm!


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a pair of fox 3/4 nicker tights with chamois and fleece interior. I wear those, ankle high wool socks, a fleece base layer. That keeps me fine in the low 30's. I live in GA so no need for super warm gear. Doesn't get all that cold.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Am I the only one who likes my tights padded? I hate wearing shorts under them..more layers, more bulk.


----------



## parkyrides (Dec 19, 2010)

TiGeo said:


> Am I the only one who likes my tights padded? I hate wearing shorts under them..more layers, more bulk.


I prefer all biking pants to be padded w/ chamois, but the AM Bibs don't have them. On plus side you can recycle them between washes. I have a pair of Volar ultra light shorts w/ chamois that I wear under the AM bibs.

The other day I used a middleweight LLBean Marino wool under my fleece lined shell and more than warm enough in 28 degree temps.


----------



## miniman868 (May 4, 2012)

For a less expensive albeit fruity option: I wear padded shorts and leggings, and found the leggings still allow a touch too much wind to penetrate. My wife happened to have a pair of black yoga/stretchy pants sitting around, so I tried them on. They work great. Having the yoga pants and leggings allows me to strip down throughout the ride without getting too dang hot.I think they cost about 10 bucks at the box stores.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone has tried these LDComfort - Getting to the Bottom of Rider Comfort - Motorcycle Underwear i think they work pretty good on the motorcycle and so far on the bike too!


----------



## smokytan (Aug 26, 2012)

I dont like wearing tights.. Do you have any suggestions for looser (not necessarily baggy) pants for the winter? Something that fits like a normal pant. This is my first time biking in Colorado Snow and I would love to hear suggestions of brands/ pants, etc


----------



## sumgai (Apr 3, 2009)

I wear Castelli winter bib pants with a great chamois and I wear my regular MTB shorts shell over them. Looks like I'm just wearing leg warmers.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

I wear insulated tights and these Tech-Pant Overtrousers they do a great job stopping the wind and are waterproof! You could wear anything under them.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Interesting thread.
I love wool for socks. Even ride with them in the summer. I got an expensive merino wool top after hearing about how great they were. OK, but once it gets soaked, not so much so. Certainly not rushing out to buy more wool tops at this point. My thermal long sleeve jersey over a poly base layer works much better in my opinion. Over that I use a thin breathable wind breaker for cooler weather.
I used to use regular non padded tights over a padded short but the seam in the tights bothered me. I bought two pair of Pearl Izumi padded thermal tights and I really like them. My favorite though is the Pearl Izumi padded thermal knickers. Like another poster does, I wear long wool socks that tuck in under the lower part of their leg. Unlike leggings they stay in place and don't drop down. I never liked legging for this reason. Even in summer I wear thinner knickers because I don't notice them being too warm and I get more sun protection and brush protection.
I have a pair of Pearl Izumi water resistant biking shoes that work great in the summer and winter. In the winter I run a full shoe cover and that works great for keeping the feet warm. I am not a big fan of mesh cycling shoes. Too cold in the winter and in the summer they let in too much of the fine dust. But that is just me.
I also wear a long sleeve poly top or long sleeve jersey in the summer. They breath well and keep the sun off the arms. I also don't like to wear a pack since it makes my back sweat too much.
As far as stink goes, I have never had a poly top or bottom where once through the wash still stink. I think some people are bigger stinkers than others! 
Temperature regulation is the key and the worst conditions are where you go from sweating to freezing. You really have to spend more time layering and unlayering before things get out of hand. Really slows down the flow of the ride for sure.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

+1 for the Headwind pants. On sale now from $79.50 down the %54.93. Yoink!


----------



## cob4lt! (Apr 6, 2010)

*Tights + pi leg Warner's*

Been wearing tights/long underwear plus pearl Izumi leg warmers over in 25-35 degree weather and the setup is working just fine. Note, this setup is for dry rides not wet. Did have to pick up some Mavic drift shoes to help with the cold toes.


----------



## cob4lt! (Apr 6, 2010)

GelatiCruiser said:


> +1 for the Headwind pants. On sale now from $79.50 down the %54.93. Yoink!


Bummer......xl only


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

SDKmann said:


> Totally wrong. First off smell does matter. Over time you won't be able to wash stink out of synthetics, they start to permanently carry the smell and it gets BAD. Unless you're not using your leggings for more than a season or two then it is a factor, Im sure many others who have used synthetics over a sustained period of time know what Im talking about. All that bacteria synthetics hold on to is pretty gross too, something you don't have to worry about with the naturally anti-microbial merino. Secondly merino is temperature regulating, meaning warm in cool weather and cool in warm weather, synthetic can't do that. A merino piece in the same weight as a synthetic can be used in a wider range of temperatures. Merino wicks moisture away while its still in the vapor form while synthetics can't, meaning you stay dry and don't get that clammy feeling, that one aspect alone makes merino worth it. And finally merino is just more durable than synthetics, over time merino ends up costing you less money as you get many more uses out of it.


I remember odor retention and amplification was really noticeable with the early wicking fabrics back in 85 or so, like polypropylene. Newer fabrics do not have the same problem at least to me. Maybe my nose is in permanent olfactory fatigue 
I have a couple of winter weight Merino wool polyester mix jerseys that are my first choice for the coldest riding i do (25F down to 0F).
urmb


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

cob4lt! said:


> Bummer......xl only


Yea. Sucks big time. I went into rei and they only had xl... And online. Dagger!


----------

